

A hacker site says it has discovered the apps Mark Cuban loves... - declan
http://www.businessinsider.in/A-hacker-site-says-it-has-discovered-the-apps-Mark-Cuban-loves-and-those-he-doesnt/articleshow/47301996.cms

======
declan
HN is a "hacker site." Sigh.

Note this version of the story has a different headline:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/the-apps-mark-cubans-loves-
an...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-apps-mark-cubans-loves-and-those-he-
doesnt-2015-5)

The discussion that sparked this article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549236)

